# Joystick Saitek Cyborg X



## Feediator (29. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand diesen neuen Joystick und kann etwas über seine Erfahrungen berichten?
Cyborg X

Alternativ gibts ab Februar den neuen T.16000M von Thrustmaster mit der innovativen Präzisionstechnologie H.E.A.R.T:
Thrustmaster - T.16000M - UNE innovation technologique 3D UNique pour le Nouveau Joystick Thrustmaster


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich persönlich würde den Thrustmaster kaufen statt das Saitek Teil.


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2009)

ich habe heute den Cyborg X gekauft, und bin sehr zufrieden was das Handling angeht... das war für mich auch sehr wichtig, da ich mit meinen großen Händen kaum einen Stick bequem halten konnte, und der Cyborg hat nunmal einiges an Einstellmöglichkeiten (insgesamt 4: Grifflänge, Griffneigung, Daumentastentiefe, Headneigung), sodass er perfekt auf die Handanatomie einstellbar ist...

Im Head sind 2 blaue LEDs die schick leuchten, die Schubregler sind Butterweich und präzise, der Tastendruck aller Tasten ist angenehm, nur das Scrollrad könnte etwas leichter gehen, dafür ist es gummiert und sehr griffig

Praktisch ist auch das man ihn zusammenschieben kann, sodass er nur noch ca die hälfte der Standfläche braucht wenn er nich im Einsatz ist

ich finde: rundum optisch ansprechend, sehr gutes Handling, gute Verarbeitung, gute Software (eigene Profile, inkl zeitverzögerten Makros)


----------



## Feediator (18. Februar 2009)

Der neue Thrustmaster ist jetzt mittlerweile auch bei einigen Shops (alternate, amazon etc.) sofort lieferbar. Vielleicht testet ihn ja mal PCGH da bekanntlich HAWX vor der Tür steht.

P.S. beim Saitek überrascht der doch recht günstige Preis


----------



## exa (18. Februar 2009)

das liegt wohl am fehlenden Force Feedback


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Februar 2009)

Feediator schrieb:


> Der neue Thrustmaster ist jetzt mittlerweile auch bei einigen Shops (alternate, amazon etc.) sofort lieferbar. Vielleicht testet ihn ja mal PCGH da bekanntlich HAWX vor der Tür steht.
> 
> P.S. beim Saitek überrascht der doch recht günstige Preis


War letzten Freitag im Saturn (der gegenüber dem OEZ, in München). Die hatten den Thrustmaster auch schon. Preis 39,99 €

Hoffe PCGH Testet den mal. Will mir dämnächst den FSX kaufen, und brauche dazu einen Joystick und wenn der neue Thrustmaster was taugt wird er gekauft.


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

ich hab den alten cyborg evo, ohne force feedback und mit schnurr. jedenfalls hab ich ihn seit swg jtl damals, und das ding ist immer noch klasse find ich. vorallem für das geld.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, die aktuellen Joysticks sind in erster Linie ziemlich billig.
Gut, mag auch sein, das der Preis durch den Euro etwas täuscht, aber die Erfahrung mit dem Cyborg Evo waren OK, aber ich hab schon weit bessere Knüppel erlebt...

@Blackvoodoo
Vielleicht solltest du über 'nen Saitec X52 oder Thrustmaster Hotas Cougar nachdenken.
Die sind zwar etwas teurer aber auch etwas umfangreicher, was die ausstattung betrifft...


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

x52 war der mit dem extra schubregler, oder? das ding find ich auch klasse.. wenn es mehr solche games geben würde...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2009)

Ja, das ist das Problem...

Früher war man ohne Freudenknüppel fast angemeiert, heute gibts nur 'ne Hand voll Spiele, die jünger als 5 Jahre sind...
Mehr als X3 Reunion, X3 Terran Conflict und Darkstar One und das wars auch schon...

Ich hab momentan hier nur 'nen alten Sidewinder Force Feedback (Gameport), den Originalen Sidewinder 3D und den Saitek Evo...


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

damals spielte ich wc 1-4, xwing, tie fighter, xwing vs tie fighter, rebel assault 1-2, xwing alliance, tfx und weiß der geier was noch alles für spiele. heute nur noch fsx, da ich x3 oder so nie kennen lernte bzw mir nie zusagt.. darkstar one, ka.. ich wünsche mir ein neues xwing oder das alte mit neuer dx10 engine.. genau die gleichen missionen, man das hatte noch über 100 missis, das waren zeiten. und mit viel strategischer vorraussicht.. heute ballert man ein wenig rum und ist nach 6h durch. bei xwing brauchte man für ne richtige missi teilweise 45min wenn alles glatt verlief.. und davon gabs bestimmt über 50.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo
> Vielleicht solltest du über 'nen Saitec X52 oder Thrustmaster Hotas Cougar nachdenken.
> Die sind zwar etwas teurer aber auch etwas umfangreicher, was die ausstattung betrifft...


Wenn ich ein echter Flusi Freak währe dann ja. Aber ich werde ja nur abundzu etwas rumfliegen. Und ich denke mal das ich dann keinen Profi Joystick brauche.


----------



## gumbel (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte schon lange den Logitech Extreme. Verglichen mit ~90% des restlichen Marktsangebots an Joysticks sind die Dinger dieser Reihe (gibts u.a. auch als Wireless) macht das Teil einen super soliden Eindruck (kippelt KEIN Stück) und sieht auch sehr solide aus. Von der technischen Seite her bin ich aber enttäuscht worden. Die Potis haben nicht lange gehalten und mittlerweile war der Stick kaum noch kontrollierbar. Und ich bin nicht der einzige der im Nachhinein entäuscht wurde.

Hab daher auch mal den Cyborg X gekauft, einfach weil er nicht ganz so primitiv und billig wirkt wie das restliche Angebot (Cougar lassen wir mal außen vor^^). Zahlreiche Tasten hat er und exakt steuert er auch. Bis jetzt (hab den sei heute  bin ich sehr zufreidenen - mal sehen, wie lange.


----------



## Feediator (25. Februar 2009)

Bezüglich sehr hoher Verarbeitungsqualität führt kein Weg an den sehr teuren Produkten von CH-Products vorbei.


----------

